# 2 White doves in need of home



## ACB515 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have 2 doves in need of a home. I rescued them and thought they would be ok at my house but my cats are tormenting them and I feel it isn't fair. They must go to a good indoor home. They have been my pets and I don't want anything to happen to them. I have 1 male and 1 female. I don't know specifically what kindof doves they are. I do not want to ship them, I live in Va.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I Just Sent You A PM. 
Have you tried training The Cats If Not And You Would Like to Keep Your Birds Try This. Get A Water Gun A Dollar Store One will work Fine. Everytime your cats get Near The cage even when they Are not tormenting Your Birds Spray them. If You Have Your cage on A Open Table You Can Also get Some Tape roll pieces in A Ball and Place Them All Over The Table When The cat Gets On the table The tape will Stick To Its feet they hate It So they Will Soon Learn Not To get On That Table.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've done both of these and successfully trained my indoor cats this way, back when I had cats and birds in the house together. I never had a problem with a cat getting a bird or trying to, and this was with seven indoor cats and nine indoor pigeons and doves.  The double-sided tape works great and a squirt bottle or squirt gun is a wonder. I did train my cats from kittens this way, though, and that may make a difference. If you still are looking for a home, good luck, I know it's hard to give them up but you want to do what's best for them.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Mary Jane what a Good Idea About the two Sided Tape Haven't Even Thougth Of Useing that Before. 
I've trained Both Full Grown cats And Young Cats With the Water Gun With Older Cats It Just Takes alittle Longer then The Kittens But They Do Learn To Stay Away.


----------

